# Anybody know about Tanto?



## Pikehaus (Jun 8, 2022)

Tanto- I saw this when searching for knife stores in Melbourne. It's in the CBD I think. I've never heard of it, so has anyone been there?


----------



## Moooza (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, not a huge range (it's a very small shop) but still nice. Good sharpening service too


----------

